# [solved] strg+alt+F7 => schwarzer bildschirm

## s4l0m0n

Hi!

Schon seid einer Weile hab ich das Problem, dass wenn ich mit strg+alt+Fx in die Console gehe und dann mit strg+alt+f7 wieder in X will, ich nur einen schwarzen Bildschirm zu sehen bekomme, auf dem der cursor zu sehen ist, aber sonst eben nix. mit srg+alt+Fx kann ich wieder in die Console und das ganze lässt sich beliebig wiederholen. Ich muss also immer entweder in der Console /etc/init.d/xdm restart oder im X ein strg+alt+backspace ausführen um X zu neu zu starten.

So weit, so nervig.

Nur hab ich jetzt TuxOnIce zum laufen gebracht, und wenn ich resume passiert genau das gleiche, wenn er ins X-Display wechseln will. Damit ist das Problem nicht nur nervig, sondern vernichtet mir den größten Vorteil von tuxonice.

Also, fällt jemandem was dazu ein?

Versionen:

TuxOnIce 2.6.23-r6

xorg 7.2Last edited by s4l0m0n on Mon Jan 14, 2008 3:00 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## firefly

 *s4l0m0n wrote:*   

> Hi!
> 
> Schon seid einer Weile hab ich das Problem, dass wenn ich mit strg+alt+Fx in die Console gehe und dann mit strg+alt+f7 wieder in X will, ich nur einen schwarzen Bildschirm zu sehen bekomme, auf dem der cursor zu sehen ist, aber sonst eben nix. mit srg+alt+Fx kann ich wieder in die Console und das ganze lässt sich beliebig wiederholen. Ich muss also immer entweder in der Console /etc/init.d/xdm restart oder im X ein strg+alt+backspace ausführen um X zu neu zu starten.
> 
> So weit, so nervig.
> ...

 

die Wichtigsten infos hast du aber vergessen: Welche Grafikkarte und welchen treiber verwendest du.

----------

## schachti

Läuft Deine X-Sitzung tatsächlich auf Konsole 7? Probier auch mal die 8, oder schalte mit ALT und Pfeil nach rechts/links durch die Konsolen durch.

----------

## s4l0m0n

sorry, is ne Geforce 7900GS mit den propietären Treibern (x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.19)

ich werds mal mit dem nv-Treiber gegentesten und das Ergebnis posten

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Läuft Deine X-Sitzung tatsächlich auf Konsole 7? Probier auch mal die 8, oder schalte mit ALT und Pfeil nach rechts/links durch die Konsolen durch.

 

ja, es ist 7. Erstens sind die anderen alle echte Konsolen(Ich hab deinen Tipp probiert), und zweitens mach ich das daran fest, dass ich auf 7 ja den maus-cursor angezigt bekomm.

Edit:

ok, mit den nv-Treibern von xorg gehts... hat jemand ne Ahnung, woran das liegen könnte?Last edited by s4l0m0n on Sat Jan 12, 2008 5:26 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *s4l0m0n wrote:*   

> sorry, is ne Geforce 7900GS mit den propietären Treibern (x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.19)
> 
> ich werds mal mit dem nv-Treiber gegentesten und das Ergebnis posten
> 
>  *schachti wrote:*   Läuft Deine X-Sitzung tatsächlich auf Konsole 7? Probier auch mal die 8, oder schalte mit ALT und Pfeil nach rechts/links durch die Konsolen durch. 
> ...

 

ja die hab ich, und zwar ist das immer das gleiche spielchen, die properitären treiberhersteller halten sich nicht an irgendwelche spezifikationen von xorg, und von der xorg seite kann man da nichts weiter patchen da die treiber closed source sind  :Wink: 

das so ein problem auftaucht kannte ich eigentlich persönlich nur von den alten fglrx treibern.

die nv treiber sind aber ziemlich unbrauchbar für 3d beschleunigung, deswegen solltest du dir vielleicht doch überlegen bei den nvidia treibern zu bleiben!

zur not, falls du unbedingt in die konsole wechseln willst, kannst du den xserver ja immernoch neustarten wenn du wieder zurück auf F7 willst:

```
/etc/init.d/xdm restart
```

natürlich ist das nicht die lösung des problems, aber danach kanns du dich wenigstens wieder einloggen.

vielleicht ist ein blick ins nvidia bugzilla auch was wert (gibts das bei nvidia? bei ati gabs das definitiv!)

ich hoffe ich konnte etwas helfen

mfg

----------

## schachti

Du könntest es mit einer neueren Version der nvidia-drivers probieren - vielleicht wurde die Ursache für das Problem inzwischen behoben. Entweder mit 100.14.23 (als testing markiert in portage), oder mit der noch neueren Version 169.07 (noch nicht in portage, aber das passende ebuild kannst Du Dir aus diesem Bugreport herunterladen).

----------

## TheSmallOne

Meines Wissens muß man bei den nvidia-Treibern wirklich mit den Versionen aufpassen, weil sie teilweise bei bestimmten Versionen dann die Unterstützung für manche Grafikkarten entfernen, während sie andere miteinbauen.

Daher würde ich mich meinem Vorposter anschließen und mal empfehlen andere Treiverversionen zu probieren.

----------

## s4l0m0n

nun gut, mit den neusten Treibern vom oben geposteten Bug-Report kommt X wirklich wieder hoch, hat aber sofort danach einen kompletten freeze => strg+alt+backspace

@AmonAmarth:

genau wegen der 3D-Beschleunigung verwende ich die nvidia-Treiber ja, die nv-Treiber sind für mich (noch) keine Alternative...

Edit: Es geht! Nachdem ich noch die Zeile 

```
Option "NvAGP" "1"
```

in die xorg.conf gehauen hab, ist X nach dem Resume ohne großes Murren weitergelaufen. Komisch, da es eine PCIe-Karte ist...

Danke an alle!

----------

## schachti

Hilft diese Lösung unabhängig von der Version des jeweiligen Treiber? Evtl. ist ein Bugreport an NVIDIA sinnvoll.

----------

## s4l0m0n

ehrlich gesagt hab ichs nicht probiert, aber ich kanns mir kaum vorstellen, da die früheren Treiber es nichtmal bis in X gepackt haben, der neue kam immerhin bis in X (mit anschließendem freeze)

----------

